# I made a simple wallpaper



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 21, 2014)

I made it two days ago. It is simple but I like it  Feel free to use it (resolution 1920x1200):  http://s8.postimg.org/ucryki1lg/PERF_COLOR.jpg


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

And another one:
http://s4.postimg.org/6moih462k/Server.jpg


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 27, 2014)

I like the second one a lot. Can you angle the lines and text, starting from the bottom-middle to right-side-middle and change the text to read FreeBSD with the FreeBSD logo. And blue? Don't I sound like a girlfriend now?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

I am not a gimp guru but I could remove the text and replace it with the FreeBSD logo. Blue. I could put blue but I don't know if mach with grey.
But I created two others similar. Look them. Maybe you like them better 
http://s4.postimg.org/60lrfs6v0/Server1.jpg
http://s7.postimg.org/flrwxfy7t/Server2.png


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry, I meant make all the gray blue and leave the logo red.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

I hope you mean something like that:
http://s3.postimg.org/ggcbtd2yp/Server3.png
Or this one:
http://s1.postimg.org/o8bpdz7we/Server4.jpg


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 27, 2014)

Like the second one you posted, but make the background, lines, and text their blue equivalent. I'm not a Gimp master either; I'll see what I can do.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok. I got it. Wait


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

You mean this:
http://s7.postimg.org/739qkztvd/Serverblue.png


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, that is pretty close.

I attached what I had in mind, but the lines aren't angled. As I was playing with it, maybe a gradient as the background.


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 27, 2014)

I finally got it angled. I don't like it. Your style with the horizontal lines look best.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2014)

Your wallpapers look better 
I will use it  I like it a lot


----------



## tzoi516 (Feb 27, 2014)

I still call it yours; all I did was change the color and add an icon.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 17, 2014)

With the vSphere colors 

Direct link to download: http://s17.postimg.org/dxb93e3od/esxi3.png. Resolution is 1920x1200.


----------

